
Nova Credit (YC S16) Transfers Immigrant's Credit History Between Countries - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/nova-credit/
======
nickygoulimis
Hi Everyone, Delighted to see our Macro post today. I'm Nicky from Nova Credit
and would love to get any comments and questions on our business. Speak soon!
Nicky

------
sratner
I wish you guys were around a few years ago :-) It is a bit absurd how hard it
was to even get a prepaid (!) phone plan when I arrived. A very welcome
change.

